# RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?



## Norisk699 (10. Februar 2011)

*RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

Servus miteinander,

ich habe folgendes Problem und wollte mal anfragen ob jemand von euch ne intelligente Lösung weiß:

Habe ein RAID 1 mit 2x640er Festplatten als Systempartition laufen mit Windows Vista 64 auf einem 680i SLI Mainboard (also nvidia raid).

Jetzt habe ich mir ein kleines Upgrade meines Systems gegönnt:

- OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB SSD
- Windows 7 64 bit
- ASUS P5Q 

(ja, das mainboard ist alt aber da ich das system mit win7 eh neu aufsetzen wollte und mit dem P5Q das OC meines Q9550er besser zu realisieren ist mache ich den wechsel etz alles auf einmal.. und sandy bridge ist mir einfach zu wenig mehrleistung als mein Q9550er... da warte ich wenn überhaupt mindestens noch bis ivy bridge oder besser gesagt mindestens bis sommer 2012 (GTA5...hoffentlich *g*) ... solang taugt der Q9550er auf jeden Fall für meine Zwecke)

Meine Frage nun:

Ich schließe jetzt also meine neue SSD an und installiere Win 7 darauf (das RAID 1 lasse ich derweil sata-mäßig abgesteckt) und dann...

1. 
Kann das Intel-Raid was auf dem P5Q droben ist ein bestehendes RAID 1 übernehmen? (ich glaube eher nicht, oder?)

2. 
Würde eine einzeln angeschlossene Festplatte des (dann ehemaligen) RAID 1 als einzelne Platte ohne Probleme im Windows erkannt werden?
Das RAID ist dadurch natürlich zerschossen, eh klar... aber würde so eine RAID 1 Platte dann so laufen wie eine ganz normale Einzelplatte?
Dann könnte ich ja im Windows bequem hier und da noch ein paar Sachen rüberziehen... klar... wirklich wichtige sachen würd ich auf nen usb-stick auslagern...


----------



## NCphalon (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

Raid1 kann man schwer zerschießen, außer man beschädigt beide Platten. Die Daten sind auf beiden Platten so vorhanden, dass man direkt darauf zugreifen kann. Aber ob bei der Einrichtung eines neuen Raid1 beide Platten formatiert werden weiß ich auchnet.


----------



## Norisk699 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Raid1 kann man schwer zerschießen, außer man beschädigt beide Platten. Die Daten sind auf beiden Platten so vorhanden, dass man direkt darauf zugreifen kann. Aber ob bei der Einrichtung eines neuen Raid1 beide Platten formatiert werden weiß ich auchnet.



Ok, also Variante 2 täte wohl wie ich gehoffe / vermutet   habe schon mal funktionieren... und Variante 1 ist dann Glückspiel... 

DAS ist eben die frage ob der Intel-Raidcontroller das drauf hat ein bestehendes RAID zu erkennen bzw. herzunehmen...


----------



## mattinator (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

Variante 1 wird wohl nicht funktionieren, da NVIDIA und Intel ihre RAID's mit Sicherheit nicht gleich organisieren. Dass nach Variante 2 ein "halbes" Raid von NVIDIA als eine Platte am Intel-Controller funktioniert, sehe ich auch als fragwürdig an, da bei jedem RAID auch Informationen über das gesamte RAID-Volume auf allen beteiligten Platten abgelegt werden. Eine Platte allein des RAID1-Volumes sollte jedoch am NVIDIA-Controller in dessen RAID-Modus laufen. Wenn Du auf Deinem aktuellen Mainboard noch einen zweiten SATA-Controller hast, würde ich einfach eine Platte aus dem RAID nehmen, an den anderen Controller anschließen, neue Partition erstellen und formatieren sowie die Daten von der Single-Platte aus dem RAID-1-Volume kopieren. Die zweite Platte kannst Du dann problemlos incl. Inhalt am neuen Board nutzen.
Oder Du kaufst Dir eine externe Festplatte und machst erstmal am aktuellen Mainboard ein Backup und auf dem neuen ein Restore. So teuer sind die größeren externen Platten nicht mehr und Du kannst sie am neuen Board gleich für regelmäßige Sicherungen benutzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

Richtig Intel und NVidia sind 2 paar Schuhe, haben ja beide nicht den gleichen Raid Controller an Board. Vielleicht kann Google dort ja noch weiter helfen, ist ja nicht unbedingt mein Spezialgebiet. Oder hier meldet sich noch ein Spezie.


----------



## Norisk699 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

ok, also eher skeptische "einschätzungen".

Hätte schon ne externe platte... nur für das komplette 640er raid reicht der freie restplatz nicht mehr. meine wichtigen sachen (fotos / dokumente / privatvideos) sind scho doppelt gesichert... aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist... 

wenn man die aktuellen einstellungen von X-Programmen und Spielen (spielstände) alle zusammensuchen muss wird man verrückt... speziell spiele haben ja diverse unterordner und auch programme halten sich nicht an die standard-windows-ordner die dafür vorgesehen sind... 

deswegen wollt ich eben einfach das RAID 1 so ein viertel jahr mal weiterlaufen lassen und gucken ob ich hin und wieder noch alte sachen brauche und die im einzelnen raussuche... ob das jetzt raid wäre oder nicht wär mir egal... 

Aber ich werd wohl einfach mal auf risiko gehen und nochmal prüfen ob wirklich alles wirklich wichtige doppelt gespeichert ist (auf der externen) und dann eine von beiden raid-platten einfach am neuen system anstöpseln... und schauen was passiert 

ich schreib nächste woche montag oder so mal was daraus geworden ist.

google gibt sehr verschiedene antworten dazu... der eine sagt so, der andere wieder ganz anders... mehr halbwissen als echte aussagen. deswegen wollt ich hier mal experten fragen 

also danke scho mal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

Ich kann nicht sagen, was Nvidia mit seinen RAIDs macht - aber wenn man eine RAID1 Platte von einem Intel-Controller nimmt, wird sie an einem anderen Controller als eigenständige erkannt. Sogar wenn man Matrix-RAID genutzt hat, klappt das mit dem ersten Verbund (wenn er RAID1 ist. Was irgendwie n bissl sinnlos ist, weil man ja eher den langsamen Teil für ein Backup-1 nutzt, aber wenigstens funktioniert es meinen Tests zu Folge).
Innerhalb von Intel kann man dann selbst mit RAID0 umziehen.


----------



## NCphalon (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

Eigentlich gibts ja auch bei Raid1 nix zu organisieren, es wird ja einfach auf beide Platten das selbe geschrieben, aber auf den Platten siehts ja so aus wie wenn die Platte die einzige im Sys wär...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

Es muss für den Controller aber nachvollziehbar sein, welche Platte wohin gehört. Zumindest Intel speichert diese Informationen auf der Platte (-> der Verbund bleibt auch bei Umstecken oder Boardwechsel intakt). Das hindert zwar andere Controller nicht daran, sie zu erkennen, aber es würde einen Intel-Controller daran hindern, fremde Platten wieder als RAID1 zu erkennen. Neueinrichtung wäre unumgänglich. Wobei ich gerade nicht weiß, ob man einen RAID1 ohne Datenverlust reinrichten kann. Technisch sollte es ja eigentlich möglich sein)


----------



## NCphalon (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

Ja un mehr als Neueinrichtung muss ma ja auchnet verlangen. Vllt guckt er sich da auch einfach die FAT von beiden Platten an, sieht, dass alles schon da is, wo's sein soll und macht dann grad damit weiter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

Ne FAT ist für den Controller ein x-beliebiger Haufen Daten, der auf seine Platte geschrieben wird. RAID setzt auf einem tieferen Level an.


----------



## grue (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: RAID 1 "umziehen" möglich?*

Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, brich den Spiegelsatz mit dem alten Controller auf, so daß du saubere Einzelplatten erhältst. Vorher DaSi, wenn die Daten nicht verloren gehen dürfen. Manche RAID-Controller zerstören bei jeder Änderung am RAID die Daten auf den Platten, weil sie die Platten quasi neu initialisieren.

Mit dem neuen Controller dann, wenn gewünscht, wieder Spiegelsatz erstellen oder die Platten als Einzelplatten verwenden.


----------

